# L245H with oil in water



## Clayton (Jan 22, 2008)

I have a Kubota L245H with oil getting into the radiator.
Does anyone have an idea what could be the problem I removed the head Gasket didn't look too bad . O ring around oil spout going to rocker arms through head looked a little bad . I had the head magnafluxed and he said it was okay . 
Help


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

If not a bad cylinder head gasket, could be a cracked cylinder liner or bore. Have you tried performing a compression check on the engine? In some engines such as Cummins engines there is an internal oil cooler that can crack or start leaking due to corrosion. Not sure if the Kubota engine has this. 

Has the engine been subjected to severe freezing without adequate anti-freeze in its past? This could cause a crack in an oil passage. 

I have a parts manual but no shop manual for the Kubota L245. You might check with the guys at Tractor Smart:

http://www.tractorsmart.com/PartsBooksKubota/Kubota_model_numbers.htm

I am not sure if Ronnie Bowman still works there but he is a wealth of information on these tractors. You might try calling or emailing the part department. 

Welcome to Tractor Forum by the way!


----------

